# spanish chorizo



## shaver (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm going to make chorizo using Michael Ruhlmans recipe from his book Charcuterie. does anyone have suggestions on how long to smoke it? I'm planning on using hickory pellets and cold smoking before hanging to cure. Thinking about 3 hours. Is that about right?


----------



## stanjk (Dec 31, 2014)

Not familiar with Ruhlmans recipe but other chorizo recipes call for - Incubate for 12 to 48 hours at 70° to 77°F.
Cold smoke at 70° to 80°F for 2 hours.

Check this out for more info on various types of Chorizo. http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm#CHORIZO-FRESH

Let us know how you make out.


----------

